# whats high mileage for a motorhome?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi

I'm looking at buying a used motorhome around the 15 to 20 year age.

Many I look at are high mileage 150K+ which on a car I wouldn't normally consider buying.

Often I forget most are built on commercial chassis so perhaps are designed for 500K+ miles.

Should I be concerned about a high mileage motorhome if its been looked after and serviced properly?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steven


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*for and against*

If it has been serviced properly, stored correctly when not in use. 50,000 miles is very low mileage.

A 5 year old van that has done 10,000 miles or a 3 year old van that has done 36,000 miles are around the same value in my book.

Problem with low mileage motorhomes is that they may have stood many months unused. Not good for brakes, discs, tyres, prop shaft bearings etc. No lubrication or wheel turning is not so good.

We went on a trip a couple of years ago in a 30 year old mercedes truck that had done 500,000 miles on the same engine. So, if it is well built and well maintained and used / stored correctly. You should have few issues. Beware of obsolete parts mind.

If you look on www.mobile.de there are lots of Mercedes, Fiat & Ford motorhomes with up-to 500,000 miles on the clock for little money. There is even one listed with 3,001,500 km. Problem might be in converting lighting to RHD spec.

Not sure what the plan is with the old motorhome in the pic below is mind.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: for and against*



teemyob said:


> Problem with low mileage motorhomes is that they may have stood many months unused. Not good for brakes, discs, tyres, prop shaft bearings etc. No lubrication or wheel turning is not so good.
> 
> We went on a trip a couple of years ago in a 30 year old mercedes truck that had done 500,000 miles on the same engine. So, if it is well built and well maintained and used / stored correctly. You should have few issues. Beware of obsolete parts mind.
> 
> TM


Agreed - lack of use is often far worse than use, damp and rot set in owners think maintenance isn't necessary "because it hasn't been anywhere" lubricants dry up and bearings stuck in one position become noisy.

How it "feels" (and smells) is far more important than a number on the dashboard.


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

> Problem with low mileage motorhomes is that they may have stood many months unused. Not good for brakes, discs, tyres, prop shaft bearings etc. No lubrication or wheel turning is not so good.


Totally agree condensation build up in the engine and hab area are far worse to a vehicle than a few miles on the clock, people become to obsessed with having to have low mileage vehicles, maybe the case 30 years ago !! but not today


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

When we bought our Bessacarr seven years ago I was a little worried by the mileage, which was then 68,000. I should have been more concerned by the fact that it hadn't been used for around 12 months.

As others have suggested, brakes, brake pipes, a wheel bearing and steering joints all needed attention pretty soon after we started using Bessie. Since then, we've added another 20,000 miles with no bothers whatsoever.

So, I'd very happily buy another motorhome with high mileage so long as it's been regularly serviced and regularly driven. I'd fight very shy indeed of an older motorhome with unusually low mileage.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would not be to concerned about mileage as long as it has been looked after, but age is a problem as parts get difficult to get.

Andy


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Generally the base vehicles are commercial and are built to do 200k+ miles in 4 years from new.
I would be less concerned with high mileage than low mileage on a diesel. Our Mini 1diesel 55 plate has just passed 110k miles and has been no problem whatsoever so far.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

General condition and regular servicing would be at the top of my list BELOW having a commercial damp check carried out :wink: 

Thats what kills motorhomes and caravans far more than mechanical issues ever do. (other than the non availability of certain vital components of course)


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks to all those that have replied.

There's so much more to buying a motor home than I imagined.

Mrplodd: Tell me more about the commercial damp test. Do they just go round with a damp meter (similar to a builder)?

I already instantly discount those that I see any evidence or smell of damp or water ingress stains but know damp can be in the frame work but not evident.

Can I assume many motor homes have a wooden frame work?

Steven


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Steven

With the exception of a single (and very new) make of MH they all have a wooden frame (and floor) The problem is that this frame is then covered with either sheet aluminium or GRP. By the very nature of construction there are a lot of joints involved in the covering. these joints are sealed(?) at the manufacturing stage with some form of usually non setting mastic. 

These glued together boxes then get driven around the countryside and, as a mater of course, all of the vehicle flexes a little bit. Over a period of time some of the mastic fails (for whatever reason) and water (nasty word in connection with motorhome bodies!!) can seep in. this seepage is usually unseen between the outer and inner skins and the water gets into the untreated timber that forms the frame of the vehicle. Rot then follows :roll: 

The cost of repair can, and frequently does, run into many thousands of pounds. I have an aquintance who had serious damp in the floor of an older motorhome and the repair cost was just shy of five thousand pounds as the whole veghicle had to be dismatled in order to replace ther rear 50% of the floor. Its those costs that usually kill motorhomes, sometimes after not that many years.

For that reason it is VITAL that any prospective vehicle you intend to purchase is checked out THOROUGHLY by someone who is competant and knows what they are looking for as far as damp is concerned. Dont even think of doing it yourself as it is a specialised skill and a mistake could be expensive beyond belief!! 

The test is indeed done using a meter BUT there are meters and there are meters. Some cost about 30 quid and others ten times as much. dealers usually have the expensive type (to save themselves from buying in motorhomes that have a damp problem) 

Thats why it is VITAL to have an annual habitation check done by a professional to make sure you DONT have any damp present. Its sneeky stuff and can get in ANYWHERE there is a join/hole/fitting in the external skin of the MH (even, and often, the floor !!)

So once you have found the vehicle you want INSIST that the seller (if private) has a damp test carried out and you get to see the report.

I would insist that its done by a reputable MH dealer who will provide you with a written report. Its going to cost a good few quid but MUCH less than the cost of repairs which can be staggeringly high. If buying from a dealer ask them to provide you with a certificate saying they have checked the vehicle and there is no damp present. If they wont supply that IN WRITING then walk away because they probably have a reason they wont give one.

I am NOT trying to alarm you but if you trawl through this forum you will find that damp in a motorhome is a SERIOUS and EXPENSIVE issue so you need to make sure you dont buy yourself a load of grief.

Damp only effects a small number of motorhomes but you need to be sure yours isnt one of them!!

Good luck with your search, the perfect vehicle for you is out there, you just have to find it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Frankia and at least one other use use Aluminium construction, rather tan wood.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd actively look for a higher mileage vans, anything which might break has probably been fixed, the engine will be well run in, and they're cheaper, but a service history is paramount, however it's easy to fake these days, so a good feel of the individual van is a must, if it feels strong and tight, it's most likely worth looking further into it, always check all the appliances though especially on the gas side.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Teemyob

The OP is looking for a MH 15 - 20 years old, dont think there were many of that age with aluminium frames !! (were there??)


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

With regard to high mileage, we just sold or Peugeot 406 diesel with 190000 on the clock, running perfectly. High mileages used to put me off, and they are dirt cheap at auctions but many of these mileages have been done on motorways, and as long as you have decent history it wouldn't worry me. IMO those vans with super low mileage that have been stored are more prone to problems in general, not just mechanical. If its been regularly used, I would assume a responsible owner would have regularly rectified the inevitable minor faults, we do.

I agree with the damp suggestions too, we found a leaking window on ours, but only because it is checked every year, the bloke showed me the damage, but because we caught it early enough the wood was fine and the window was simply resealed. A cost of £100.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Teemyob
> 
> The OP is looking for a MH 15 - 20 years old, dont think there were many of that age with aluminium frames !! (were there??)


I cannot give definitive answers about the whole market at 15+ years - who can?

My N+B (10 years old) is, as I understand it constructed from a sandwich of aluminium/foam/aluminium which is itself structurally sound so needs no frame. I think N+B were building like this for some years before, which is why Hymer Group have not changed the design since they took over N+B.

One further comment, I think a lot of manufacturers will have to think about aluminium to stay below the (articficial) 3500kg - wood is too heavy.

To do this maybe they have to sell out to aerospace companies who have the technology.

On second thoughts I might try to buy N+B out of Hymer :wink:

Geoff


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

wow!!! Thank you for such a detailed explanation.

I now plan to buy a small tent instead!!!

But seriously, that's some really good info.

Are you aware of any motor home makes that are more susceptible to damp than others?

I'm currently looking at A class Hymer and Dethleffs around the 10 to 15 year old mark.

Steven


----------

